# clever...online jeans fitting guide :)



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 23, 2007)

i found this link in instyle magazine. i know a lot of you ladies have mentioned things about not being able to find jeans that fit you right and do for you what you want them to, and i think this website is very clever.  www.zafu.com you answer some questions and it matches you.


----------



## amoona (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey that's pretty cool ... even if it matched me to $185 pair of jeans lol. Even if I don't have the sense to spend that much on 7 jeans I will admit they truly are the jeans that have fit me best.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 23, 2007)

I've used zafu for a few months.  So far it's been pretty good at getting me jeans that fit very well...and a wide price range.


----------

